# Want a Offset Smoker - $400-$500 Budget



## GuitarKidd (May 31, 2019)

I'm looking for a offset smoker.  I currently have a Large BGE, but I need something with a bigger cooking surface.  I'm also a fan of Aaron Franklin and his process of smoking meats, so that is another reason why I'm going the offset route and I really do enjoy the "process" of smoking meats and don't mind tending the fire.  

I don't have a huge budget, but I also don't want bottom of the barrel consumer junk either.  

I've been stalking the forums lately and there seems to be a lot of options out there, but I'm looking for some direct opinions.  Size wise I'd like something over 36" - 48".


----------



## Kevin Haynes (May 31, 2019)

So I have also been wanting the same answers with the same budget. I actually just went to Franklin's BBQ yesterday (first in line) and had the honor of viewing the pit where the magic happens( must ask to view it).....one of the pit masters back there recommend the old country pecos($400) or Brazos($1000) and honestly I have heard from multiple top tier BBQ joints in Texas that the $400+ smoker at academy are the way to go to start on and I have made the decision on the pecos smoker. If I am worth a flip on it then I will move on up I suppose


----------



## 73saint (May 31, 2019)

Old Country. Economical but a great offset cooker.


----------



## banderson7474 (May 31, 2019)

Oklahoma Joe like the one in my avatar


----------



## GuitarKidd (May 31, 2019)

Looks like the OCP has a thicker guage steel and has a lower stack...  The OKJ's seem to be a decent smoker.  Both have some ups and downs.  OKJ's I can get at Lowes, whereas the OCPs seem to have one retailer.
Which has the better grade/guage of steel?


----------



## banderson7474 (May 31, 2019)

GuitarKidd said:


> Looks like the OCP has a thicker guage steel and has a lower stack...  The OKJ's seem to be a decent smoker.  Both have some ups and downs.  OKJ's I can get at Lowes, whereas the OCPs seem to have one retailer.
> Which has the better grade/guage of steel?




Im not sure about the ocp but the joe comes in diff sizes. I have the biggest one and it has done me well.


----------



## fivetricks (May 31, 2019)

I know a lot of people like their (usually modified) Oklahoma Joe's, but I finally was able to put my hands on a highland and I was not impressed at all. Not for the price anyways.

Which is a shame because I have wanted a Long Horn reverse for some time now.


----------



## bluewhisper (May 31, 2019)

I was lucky to score a basic Masterbuilt offset for $100. Not the best offset, but still a good basic configuration capable of producing good Q. I have had much fun with it. 

I'm halfway between the really good offsets and the really cheap offsets. Some of the cheapest are awful. Some of the best will fill a trailer. 

Anyway, good luck and have fun.


----------



## ben8jam (Jun 2, 2019)

I picked up a Ok Joes Highland as my first smoker. Had no knowledge before I did. I have since read Franklin's Meat Manifesto and smoked a pork butt (12 hrs) and a rack of ribs (2hrs on smoke, finished wrapped in oven). For the first couple weeks I just played with it, lighting charcoal fires and working on temp management. I build a charcoal basket from expanded steel.

BUT then i decided to cook. I went out and bought a wheelbarrow of Oak and also some Hickory 'mini logs' in a bag from Kingsford.

Here's my take away. If you want to use ONLY sticks, the Highland firebox is a tad too small IMHO. You can get short logs in there, but I had to get a chainsaw to cut the standard sized oak logs cut down to size. This is mostly b/c it's really easy to keep the fire going but it runs really hot, and by using smaller sticks you can keep it down, but you are constantly tending the fire, and 12 hours of not being able to walk away for more than 10 mins is painful. 

The Highland needs TLC. The lid doesn't quick close far enough down (as if the lid and body didn't come from the same barrel. The firebox paint will smoke off badly as it can't handle higher heats. There are A LOT of leaks. I bought gasket tape which helped some, plus red silicone to seal all the gaps, plus two lid clamps which I'm going to install to hopefully keep the lid tighter.

BUT for the money($260 on sale at Lowes) it's a great starter. AND if you only want to burn LUMP then it's probably perfect. I can keep it at 250F with just lump indefinitely. But wood only is my preference, so I'm struggling a bit.

The steel is thin too, so more heat loss, but again for the price think it's a great deal. And if you read the manifesto, Franklin started on worse too ;)

The Longhorn offset might have a larger firebox.


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Jun 3, 2019)

went to Franklin's Thursday morning and asked to see where the magic happens...if you want one of these submarines it will set you back only a quick $20,000.


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 4, 2019)

ben8jam said:


> I picked up a Ok Joes Highland as my first smoker. Had no knowledge before I did. I have since read Franklin's Meat Manifesto and smoked a pork butt (12 hrs) and a rack of ribs (2hrs on smoke, finished wrapped in oven). For the first couple weeks I just played with it, lighting charcoal fires and working on temp management. I build a charcoal basket from expanded steel.
> 
> BUT then i decided to cook. I went out and bought a wheelbarrow of Oak and also some Hickory 'mini logs' in a bag from Kingsford.
> 
> ...



I also own an Oklahoma Joe and I agree with this 100%.  

Personally, if I had to do it again I would get the Old Country.  They are fully welded, the grate slides out, the stack is grate level, and they list the thickness of the cook chamber.  Oklahoma Joes doesn’t so I am going to go out on a limb and say it is thinner, it defiantly feels like it is.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 5, 2019)

Ben, what you describe is almost exactly the same as my experience with the Masterbuilt offset. A good basic rig, but not great. You can play tricks with them.


----------



## GuitarKidd (Jun 5, 2019)

Kevin Haynes said:


> View attachment 397210
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Franklin was supposed to be coming out with his own line of smokers. I can only imagine that they would be a beast, but I have seen no updates.


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Jun 5, 2019)

GuitarKidd said:


> Franklin was supposed to be coming out with his own line of smokers. I can only imagine that they would be a beast, but I have seen no updates.


I usually try to hit Franklin's BBQ once a month so next time I stop in and see Aaron I will have to ask him about that. I haven't heard that yet but that is exciting!


----------

